

Yahoo and Mozilla Form Strategic Partnership - xkiwi
https://blog.mozilla.org/press/2014/11/yahoo-and-mozilla-form-strategic-partnership/

======
SEJeff
Yahoo search is just rebranded Bing search:

[http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2329566/marissa-
mayer...](http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2329566/marissa-mayer-is-so-
over-yahoos-bing-search-deal)

------
pvnick
Considering both Mozilla and Yahoo [1] value privacy rights so much this can
only be a good thing.

~~~
bigphishy
I read this comment as sarcasm, but mozilla is dedicated to privacy rights. It
would be helpful if you clarify what you actually mean.

Edit: After reading your history, I am astonished to see yahoo advocating
strongly for online privacy. However, Yahoo is a profit oriented corporation,
so I am naturally suspicious.

~~~
pvnick
Not sarcastic at all. Both seem to hold user privacy in high regard
(especially Mozilla, obviously. It's one of their core missions).

------
bobajeff
I think I'd rather Mozilla developed their own search engine since it's such
an integral part of the Web now. Google search has immeasurable influence on
web sites. As I see it it's as important as the layout/rendering engine in how
we experience the web today. Mozilla using Yahoo's search engine is kind of
like them using Opera's rendering engine. This is especially important as they
now have a web-centric OS.

~~~
manachar
And how would they make money from it?

Right now search only pays if you do advertising. Mozilla's been using search
ad revenue from Google and now Yahoo for revenue. If Mozilla gets into the
search engine game they'll be getting in to the advertising game. And the
advertising game is about serving up your users and what you know about them
to the highest bidder.

That doesn't sound like a good fit with Mozilla.

~~~
bobajeff
Well they're showing ads on their newtab page. Also, they've been serving
users to Google and now Yahoo search. So I'd say they've already crossed that
bridge.

------
KwanEsq
Original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8632749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8632749)

------
paulsutter
Great business model Yahoo. Pay Microsoft to do the search, pay Mozilla for
traffic.

------
teddyh
So they’re not getting money from Google anymore?

Adblock Plus to be bundled with Firefox in 5, 4, 3, 2…

Or, so I dream, anyway. But I’m sure that Yahoo is just as hungry for those
tasty ad clicks (with their troublesome privacy implications) as Google is.

